# Elgin Expert Speedometer for a Elgin Robin....with bracket stand



## eisopt (Jan 2, 2015)

Looking for a Elgin xpert speedometer....also fenders. Thanks...Dave.   Eisopt@qwestoffice.net


----------



## toyman (Jan 3, 2015)

I think that I have the speedo.I will check and get back to you tomorrow.  Thanks,Toyman


----------



## toyman (Jan 4, 2015)

View attachment 18









[/ATTACH]

  Here are pics of my Elgin speedos.Both have mint bezals.Both have very low milage.Both have the mounting bracket and  a complete cable.I have not tested either one.


----------



## toyman (Jan 4, 2015)

cable picsView attachment 189167View attachment 189168The one speedo has a thin line in the lense at the bottom.


----------



## toyman (Jan 4, 2015)

I found another lense with no crack.I will include it with the speedo.


----------



## eisopt (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi John 
Thank you for the reply...looking forward to seeing everything with the price.


----------



## toyman (Jan 5, 2015)

Here are picture with the new lense installed.The lense is n.o.s. and mint.The face looks really good with the new lense





 I want $275.00 shipped.  Thanks,Toyman


----------



## toyman (Jan 6, 2015)

Did you want the speedo?  Thanks,John


----------



## eisopt (Jan 7, 2015)

toyman said:


> Did you want the speedo?  Thanks,John




Yes, I will take it...Do you want to Pay pal...if so I am eisopt@qwestoffice.net
Thanks
Dave


----------



## eisopt (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi John,
Might you have fenders?
Dave


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 7, 2015)

I have skylark fenders, front and rear.

Nick.


----------



## toyman (Jan 7, 2015)

Pay pal will be fine,but do it as a friend so there wont be any fees.If not add $9.00 for the fees.My email for pay pal is  toyman@kc.rr.com


----------



## toyman (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry no fenders


----------

